# [Norwegian NR] 51.52 3BLD at Oslo Fall 2012 - Ramadan Sulejman



## MrMoney (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just got the record with the time 51.52. I wanted a sub-60 solve. Next time I will loose the shakes and be better <3


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Ramadan! But it looks like I'm faster than you officially at 4BLD now!


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 25, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Nice Ramadan! But it looks like I'm faster than you officially at 4BLD now!



Two more weeks, Mollerz ^^ but thanks ;D


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay well done! I've never seen someone so visibly nervous during a bld solve before. Hopefully breaking the 1 minute barrier will help you be calmer next time


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude, you're intense. Congrats.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 25, 2012)

How do you turn the cube while shaking that much... Nice solve though!


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a stupid habit of not trusting my memo in the cases it is ultra-"fast", such as in this solve. My memo was good after 10 seconds, but I started thinking maybe I had left out a cycle and therefore went through it again. The shaking was sick.

Fast turning + shakes = sloppy turning. Evidently.

Thanks guys! <3 So much love ;D


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow. Without all that shaking+lockups+awkward turning and the extra memo review, this could've been in 30s probably...


----------



## Micael (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome Ramadan! :tu

So you'r back? Was it with BH?


----------

